# Workable fixatif problem



## Linda963 (Dec 6, 2020)

Hello, I'm totally new here, thanks for having me. 

I am having a major problem with this krylon workable fixatif on my soft pastel drawing. I'm not sure if its the paper? I've never used this before, it's Strathmore 500series premium laid finish. I sprayed one little spot so I could get small details and now the pastels won't even stick to it!! I've never had this happen and I'm devastated. I've even been sanding it off with sandpaper. That helps a little but its still similar to trying to draw on plastic or something!! What did I do wrong? How do I fix this? I fear this drawing is ruined. Please help. Thank you!


----------



## Linda963 (Dec 6, 2020)

After some research, I'm thinking i applied too much spray, or I was probably too close as I was trying to keep it on one small area. Is there any way to fix this?


----------

